# (Resolved) Hogs of War...sound



## XP-1800 (Apr 26, 2002)

Hi all,
I am sure someone will know the answer to this one. I have Hogs of War (by Infogrames) and I don't get any sound when I play a map. I get sound (voices/music) on the intro, but once I have slected my team and chosen a map to play and start it.........no sound !! Now this is no fun, 'cos I like to hear my piggies squeal and listen to the satisfying explosion which leaves their smoking boots..... 
All other games (UT/Half Life/ SoF and Quake II) play with no problems at all, so it must be something other than the sound card (SB Live Value 1024)
I went into settings and moved the sliders for volume fully to the right, but on exit I noticed that the sliders reverted back to the 'start' position.
I have since fdisked/formatted (due to this problem and some others) but I still have the same problem........no sound on the game.
I have tried running the game with only the sys tray and explorer running, in case it was something to do with a/v or firewall, or other running items...........no difference.........no sound, and the volume sliders revert back to the start when I close the volume settings.
This has got me baffled..........the game was fine until I thought I would play it again, loaded the disc, off I went.....no sound.
Prior to this it all worked ok.
Anyone got any bright ideas as to what is causing this lack of sound ??
Am running win98se/xp1800/abit kr7a/256ddr/geforce 2 ultra 64mb/sb live value 1024/20gb hdd.


----------



## jerricho (Dec 21, 2001)

This is just a test.
Open the 'Sound' folder of your game....and check that all the sound files are copied properly during installation.


----------



## XP-1800 (Apr 26, 2002)

Many thanks for your interest jerrico,
But I solved the problem. It turns out that for some reason Kerio firewall was the culprit. Even after 'exiting' from the programme and even uninstalling it, HoW would not work. In the end it was drastic but I fdisked and reformatted and did not reinstall Kerio firewall again. Back to using trusty AtGuard and Hack Tracer and HoW works just fine again.
Why Kerio firewall should stuff up the game I don't know, but it did. Anyone else ever come across this problem...........only affects HoW and none of my other games.
Weird........... 
Thanks again.


----------



## jerricho (Dec 21, 2001)

You are always WELCOME !


----------

